# Cost of Entocort Ec



## crystal5520002000

i know that many of us have taken entocort or will take entocort. I know that because of the cost is hard to obtain for those of us with no insurance, and even some of us who do have insurance.  If the cost of this drug has affected you please become a fan of my facebook page titled Entocort EC the road to poverty.  These drug companies need to be aware of what they are doing to us and how the stress from trying to obtain our medication is hurting us also


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Terribly saddened to hear of your plight. My Entocort is covered 100 percent. I was not even aware of its cost.

Entocort works really well for me. No one should have to suffer without it.


----------



## crystal5520002000

here in the US without insurance the cost of that drug is 1400 a month I don't know of anyone who can afford it, and when I did have coverage I paid 500


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Have you tried purchasing generic Budesonide online? It's substantially cheaper.


----------



## crystal5520002000

I would have to order from canada or India to get that and I don't understand why we need to do that instead of our country and these pharmaceutical companies doing this


----------



## Astra

You can get it from us! In the UK
for a 100 Entocort it's the cost of a prescription, £7.20

Know what you mean tho, why the hell should you?


----------



## crystal5520002000

And not to mention the fact that if ordering a drug online you really don't know what you are buying I don't think its hard to set up a website and say what you have to offer.  Im worried about it not being regulated because it's coming through the mail


----------



## MapleLeafGirl

When I was on it, it was covered 100% as well, but I did happen to see the cost before coverage and it was $300 for an 8 week supply.  I am shocked it is so much more in the U.S.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

There are some reputable online Canadian pharmacies, although I've never had to use one obviously.

Sincerest wishes with your advocacy group. I wish I knew how to help.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Yeah, I'm lucky enough that my husband's insurance covers the majority of it. I only have to pay a reasonable co-pay. It IS very pricey though when I go to look on the Rx pamphlet and it tells me what the retail price is. I wish I had more to offer as far as help too because it's worked wonders for me too!


----------



## crystal5520002000

If you could just become a fan of the facebook page that would help tremendously.  Like yourself and others that had posted here most people aren't aware of this problem in the US and that is why I started the page to promote awareness. Again its Entocort EC the road to poverty


----------



## dreamintwilight

I just joined


----------



## shazamataz

I can't believe how expensive Entocort is in the US!!!!! Yikes! Though, in saying that, we can't even get it here in New Zealand unless we also have diabetes or osteoperosis. I went psycho 9depressed) on pred and my GP has documented this so that if I need steroids in future I may apply for Entocort. However I don't fit the criteria. I looked it up and it's about $300 a month here, so how can they charge that much in the US!!! Someone is making a tidy profit from the insurance companies!


----------



## uab grad student

The cost of Entocort is ridiculous but I applied for a discount voucher with Prometheus Labs (the makers of Entocort) and was able to get $500 off of my portion of the drug cost.  I had to email and ask specifically (they don't make it easy to find on their website), however, once I bothered them enough about it, I received it in the mail quickly...This is my email back from them:
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello and thank you for contacting Prometheus Laboratories Inc. We are sorry; we do not currently offer any of our pharmaceutical products free of charge.  We do, however, have a co-pay assistance program which may offer up to $500 off your out-of pocket expense of ENTOCORT® EC to qualified participants. Unfortunately, due to certain restrictions, this program cannot be used in conjunction with Medicare or Medicaid. Also, this program is not available in the state of Massachusetts .

Please call Client Services at (888) 423-5227 Option #3 for more information and to order your discount voucher.

 -----------------------------------------------------------------------
So, if you have a large co-pay or you've exceeded your maximum drug coverage (I had already done so by March since my insurance only covers $2,000 per year which is used up quickly if you are on Entocort), they will cover $500 per prescription.

I hope this info is useful for those in the USA since Entocort IS ridiculously expensive but it has less side effects than prednisone.

-Ashlee


----------



## mainekitty

I was just prescribed this medication today, and the pharmacy called to tell me that AFTER my insurance this would cost me $1,000/month. I'm not going to pay it. I refuse. I'm sick, but I will seek an alternative treatment. I hate America's healthcare system so much. And I've lived in the UK for years, so I'm speaking as someone who has experienced the so-called "socialist" alternative. I would happily pay 28% tax again. Beats this crap any day.

I just "liked" your website.


----------



## Jennifer

When getting a prescription always get the generic (generic is just as good as the name brand, I take it) as its much cheaper and if you cannot afford it then you can take Prednisone instead which is much cheaper. Has more side effects but also works a lot faster.


----------



## mainekitty

Yeah, apparently the pharmacist said THAT was for the generic. :ymad:

But you're right - I will probably go with pred. That's annoying, though, because the reason the gastro prescribed this in the first place is because the side effects are supposed to be better. Grr.


----------



## Polaris

I was surprised, too, at the cost of this med. Thankfully they gave me the generic, and it was only $30 for an 8 week supply, with insurance of course.


----------



## Supreme_2

I get the generic budesonide. It cost me about $7.00 a month with insurance.  There reputable Canadian pharmacies.  My German shepherd caught a fungal infection in the nasal cavity.  The "human " medicine she needed was $20.00 a pill here.  She needed 2 pills a day for a minimum of 6 months.  I did my homework and ordered out of Canada for $2.00 a pill.  It takes a while to receive the order so you have plan ahead.  The amazing part was it was the same identical drug manufacturer , same packaging, same pill.  It is a shame that we have to pay so much here.


----------



## GutlessWonder86

I live in NY state and I get the generic version of Entocort at Target Pharmacy. Have you contacted the drug company? They sometimes have programs for those without insurance. Definitely give them a call. if you check out the www.ccfa.org they have an area on the site where you can talk to someone and they can offer assistance on such things such as how to apply for disability, how to obtain information on free medications, etc.

here is the link:  talk to a specialist:

http://www.ccfa.org/living-with-crohns-colitis/talk-to-a-specialist/


----------



## DougUte

mainekitty said:


> I was just prescribed this medication today, and the pharmacy called to tell me that AFTER my insurance this would cost me $1,000/month. I'm not going to pay it. I refuse. I'm sick, but I will seek an alternative treatment. I hate America's healthcare system so much. And I've lived in the UK for years, so I'm speaking as someone who has experienced the so-called "socialist" alternative. I would happily pay 28% tax again. Beats this crap any day.
> 
> I just "liked" your website.


Is that for Entocort or Budesonide?  When I pick up my Budesonide from Walgreens They show what I paid and how much my insurance saved me. The retail cost is over $1,000.00.for a 30 day supply. I only pay $10.00. But I have much higher Co pays than this, on meds with much less retail cost. Makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## mainekitty

Yeah, the pharmacist said that was for the generic - but I'm checking with my insurance company to see if there is anything they can do. If not - I'll probably go back to the dr. and say I need pred instead.


----------



## rednag564

Entocort (Budesonide) costs range from about $10 to $20 per capsule at discount pharmacies in the US from my experience. I order from BMD Pharmacy in Canada for about $0.70/capsule.. Identical drug.


----------

